# Pigeon always hiding under BBQ cover, not leaving nest



## InquisitiveWombat (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm concerned about a pigeon that was being raised on our balcony (we had two originally but one died sadly  not sure what was the cause, was quite upsetting - it was so cute), it's probably on day 27 or 28. I read that near this time they start to leave the nest - however can take another week or so.

I'm a bit concerned as it always hides under the BBQ cover - it stopped using the nest, where as it's sibling used to always venture out and explore. I did try to coax it out with bird seeds by lifting the cover a bit so it could see the parents eating - which helped as it was fluffing it's wing about (not in flight though), but shortly went back into hiding.

Is this normal? Should I be concerned that it's not trying to learn to fly / spread it's wing muscles etc yet? Pigeons naturally don't have BBQ covers to hide under, so I was thinking I would lift the cover so it was exposed permanently. Would that be okay for their warmth / protection from predators etc? It's coming into summer now so it's getting warmer.

I took a video of them:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7ysnjjk91fkd6nh/2016-09-06 04.45.18.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's normal behaviour for a young pigeon. You can just leave things the way they are. He will soon start flying and take off with his parents. I guess some of them just takes longer to leave the comfort of the nest area.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with Marina. The baby is acting very normal, and is even exercising his wings in the video. He will be flying soon. I would just leave everything as is. He is safer from predators with something to hide under.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

aw he is so cute!! I'm not a bird expert, but I would leave things as is. Maybe he hides under the BBQ cover because he feels safe there, if you move it he might get scared.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

[/QUOTE]

*He is just probably protecting himself going under cover, and the parents are teaching him to be predator savvy and alert to the world around him. Youngsters may start to fledge around 4 weeks of age, but it may take another week or two for the youngster to complete the process. Give the bird some time. *


----------



## InquisitiveWombat (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks all for the reassurances  I saw the parents still feeding it, so perhaps it still needs to learn a few things too haha. Looking forward to seeing the weening process, I have not seen any more seeds on the balcony of late yet.


----------



## peacefulpigeon (Jul 1, 2016)

InquisitiveWombat said:


> Thanks all for the reassurances  I saw the parents still feeding it, so perhaps it still needs to learn a few things too haha. Looking forward to seeing the weening process, I have not seen any more seeds on the balcony of late yet.



Oh my god that video is too cute. I would be very tempted to hold that pigeon. You are very lucky to have them there. Thank you for not being repulsed by them like many others who hate em.


----------

